# [Reminder] ACNH: Happy Home Paradise Pre-Orders... NOW UP!



## Khaelis

The Happy Home Paradise DLC is now up for pre-order!


----------



## Silkfawn

Welp, my switch is set to the Australian/NZ timezone and it's already the 29th over there but the DLC isn't out for pre order yet. <shrugs>


----------



## azurill

Thanks for the reminder. I have my eshop card. Just need to set it up.


----------



## sleepydreepy

Thanks for the reminder! Is there any bonuses we get for preordering? Or discounts? lol


----------



## Khaelis

Silkfawn said:


> Welp, my switch is set to the Australian/NZ timezone and it's already the 29th over there but the DLC isn't out for pre order yet. <shrugs>



The timezone your console is set to doesn't influence anything; its the creation 'area' of your Nintendo account that matters. 

My NA account will have to wait, but if I had, say, a Japanese account, pre-orders could be up already.


----------



## TheDuke55

I mean even if we wait until or after Nov 5th it's not like they will run out of a digital game right?


----------



## Sara?

sleepydreepy said:


> Thanks for the reminder! Is there any bonuses we get for preordering? Or discounts? lol



Discounts i doubt, but it would be neat to get something for preordering, or maybe its just my greedy side heheh that just wants more and more things


----------



## Khaelis

TheDuke55 said:


> I mean even if we wait until or after Nov 5th it's not like they will run out of a digital game right?



Earthbound (Digital) on Wii U would like to have a word with you. XD


----------



## Sara?

TheDuke55 said:


> I mean even if we wait until or after Nov 5th it's not like they will run out of a digital game right?



Thats why i thought, i rather pre order so that by the time its out legally or worldwide so to say it may do the download of the game so by the time i want to play its all installed, i hate seen the downloads of updates cause i get even more nervous hahah. Also my greedy side wants to think that maybe preorders get something small as hanks for preordering before time ( extremely unlikely but o well  )


----------



## TheDuke55

Khaelis said:


> Earthbound (Digital) on Wii U would like to have a word with you. XD


Was this before or after they stopped virtual sells? Of course 5+years from now they probably will cut off access to the digital game.




Sara? said:


> Thats why i thought, i rather pre order so that by the time its out legally or worldwide so to say it may do the download of the game so by the time i want to play its all installed, i hate seen the downloads of updates cause i get even more nervous hahah. Also my greedy side wants to think that maybe preorders get something small as hanks for preordering before time ( extremely unlikely but o well  )


Considering how the NSO+ membership is even worst now that it is out. $50 for borderline unplayable online that is a lagfest and offline games that weren't rendered to the Switch properly. You might as well dust off your N64 or emulate for free for a better quality gaming experience. And that is sad. So I can't see the same greedy company doing anything extra.


----------



## Khaelis

Sara? said:


> Thats why i thought, i rather pre order so that by the time its out legally or worldwide so to say it may do the download of the game so by the time i want to play its all installed, i hate seen the downloads of updates cause i get even more nervous hahah. Also my greedy side wants to think that maybe preorders get something small as hanks for preordering before time ( extremely unlikely but o well  )



If there was a bonus, it'd have definitely been mentioned in the Direct. Pre-orders are just there for the conveniences of the buyer.


----------



## piske

Thank you for the reminder! I have it set as a reminder on my phone too, haha, but I am very forgetful. I even forgot to watch the direct when it was live ;u;


----------



## Mutti

if they do let us preorder it would  be normally a month before for physical copies and a week before for digital, im guessing it will just be released with no preorder as it was announced so late to the date itself.


----------



## Khaelis

Mutti said:


> if they do let us preorder it would  be normally a month before for physical copies and a week before for digital, im guessing it will just be released with no preorder as it was announced so late to the date itself.



There's no physical copy, though. Its a paid DLC addon to the base game, ACNH. The DLC is released the same day as the Version 2.0 update, which is in a week from tomorrow.


----------



## Mutti

Khaelis said:


> There's no physical copy, though. Its a paid DLC addon to the base game, ACNH. The DLC is released the same day, which is in a week from tomorrow.


Im not sure it would of been released a week before for preorders though as it was announced so close to the date itself.


----------



## Khaelis

Mutti said:


> Im not sure it would of been released a week before for preorders though as it was announced so close to the date itself.



No one has said it releases a week before? Pre-orders go live tonight (12AM, tomorrow) / early tomorrow morning.


----------



## JKDOS

Pre-ordering might let you pre-download it. If so, you might be able to access the content immediately when v2.0 drops, which for some, can be the night of Nov 4th


----------



## solace

JKDOS said:


> Pre-ordering might let you pre-download it. If so, you might be able to access the content immediately when v2.0 drops, which for some, can be the night of Nov 4th


That is what I was thinking!


----------



## TalviSyreni

Whoop, whoop! 

I’ll be hitting the pre-order button sometime tomorrow. Also I can’t believe we’re only a week away from the free 2.0 update and the release of Happy Home Paradise.


----------



## VexTheHex

Yep and thank you for the reminder, if only my vacation was next week instead of this week.


----------



## Khaelis

JKDOS said:


> Pre-ordering might let you pre-download it. If so, you might be able to access the content immediately when v2.0 drops, which for some, can be the night of Nov 4th



Reading this reminded me that I still hadn't purchased Mario Party Superstars, lol. Got that pre-loaded now. XD


----------



## DJStarstryker

Nintendo, why do you want my money a whole week early? These past 2 weeks have been so slowwwww!

...I'll probably pay soon. lol


----------



## Kg1595

I am afraid to preorder now, in case Nintendo discounts it during the interim.  Then again, it is Nintendo we are talking about, so the likelihood they do that is slim to none.


----------



## Khaelis

Kg1595 said:


> I am afraid to preorder now, in case Nintendo discounts it during the interim.  Then again, it is Nintendo we are talking about, so the likelihood they do that is slim to none.



There is absolutely no way Nintendo will discount something before or shortly after its release. Waiting because you want to save 3 dollars seems like a terrible decision.


----------



## windloft

i'd rather preorder since i know everybody will be _scrambling_ to buy it from eshop and bog down the servers ... super excited!


----------



## a potato

Kg1595 said:


> I am afraid to preorder now, in case Nintendo discounts it during the interim.  Then again, it is Nintendo we are talking about, so the likelihood they do that is slim to none.


I don’t think they’ve ever discounted DLC.


----------



## pinkfawn

Thank you for reminding!! I'm glad I saw this before I took the money out of my Paypal lol


----------



## Raz

First thing I did in the morning: look on the eshop if the pre-order was already available. Sadly, it wasn't. I'm already in a "weird" timezone and my sleep schedule is kinda reversed (it's not really the most comfortable thing to live in SA while your brain works as if you lived in east Asia and your sleep schedule follows the same idea), so I'll probably look on the eshop around 3 or 4 AM (lol) when I wake up to see if it's available.


----------



## Bluebonez

what time zone would it be set for or is it based on where your switch is?? even so would it be based on your states/regions timezone or?? sorry if this is a confusing question I just wanna be able to get it ASAP lol


----------



## dragonair

Bluebonez said:


> what time zone would it be set for or is it based on where your switch is?? even so would it be based on your states/regions timezone or?? sorry if this is a confusing question I just wanna be able to get it ASAP lol


Most releases from Nintendo in America is in PST since NOA is in Washington.


----------



## Bluebonez

dragonair said:


> Most releases from Nintendo in America is in PST since NOA is in Washington.


TYSM!! It'll release 2:00am for me most likely then but even more reason to do nook milages goals to pass the time!


----------



## madelinde00

DJStarstryker said:


> Nintendo, why do you want my money a whole week early? These past 2 weeks have been so slowwwww!
> 
> ...I'll probably pay soon. lol


Tom nook is doing great business, but he never kept your money for a whole week hahahaha I can’t wait!!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2021



Bluebonez said:


> TYSM!! It'll release 2:00am for me most likely then but even more reason to do nook milages goals to pass the time!


What timezone are you in? Just wanting to know so I can calculate the specific time for myself i know its just a guessing game right now but just wanting to make sure before i head to bed


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

aw yisssss!
I usually don’t pre order games or DLC, but I’m getting this 100% and I’m excited! Only a week to go!!


----------



## TheRoost2003

Pre orders could go live in 7 minutes
Thats if the person saying 2 am their time lives near the same place I do which means our timezones are the same

Most Nintendo updates (don't know about pre orders) release in accordance to Japanese time so 10am Japan is when updates tend to roll out, for me that's 2am UK time

The 2.0 update releases Nov 4th for those in America, for people in Europe its 1am or 2am (clocks going backwards 1 hour in Europe) and for people in Japan its 10am

All updates for ACNH have released this way


----------



## Khaelis

TheRoost2003 said:


> Pre orders could go live in 7 minutes
> Thats if the person saying 2 am their time lives near the same place I do which means our timezones are the same
> 
> Most Nintendo updates (don't know about pre orders) release in accordance to Japanese time so 10am Japan is when updates tend to roll out, for me that's 2am UK time
> 
> The 2.0 update releases Nov 4th for those in America, for people in Europe its 1am or 2am (clocks going backwards 1 hour in Europe) and for people in Japan its 10am
> 
> All updates for ACNH have released this way



Definitely doesn't seem to be the case, I only have option to wishlist it still. Likely won't be live for pre-order until midnight in our current time zone, or early morning like it is for Japan.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

It’s not showing for me, at least. I’ll just wait till tomorrow, no rush!


----------



## kirskx

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> It’s not showing for me, at least. I’ll just wait till tomorrow, no rush!


Yep still not showing for me (UK) and its 2am now! Shame as will probably miss it if I sleep now


----------



## Bluebonez

madelinde00 said:


> Tom nook is doing great business, but he never kept your money for a whole week hahahaha I can’t wait!!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2021
> 
> 
> What timezone are you in? Just wanting to know so I can calculate the specific time for myself i know its just a guessing game right now but just wanting to make sure before i head to bed


Central standard time which is 2 hours later from Pacific

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2021



TheRoost2003 said:


> Pre orders could go live in 7 minutes
> Thats if the person saying 2 am their time lives near the same place I do which means our timezones are the same
> 
> Most Nintendo updates (don't know about pre orders) release in accordance to Japanese time so 10am Japan is when updates tend to roll out, for me that's 2am UK time
> 
> The 2.0 update releases Nov 4th for those in America, for people in Europe its 1am or 2am (clocks going backwards 1 hour in Europe) and for people in Japan its 10am
> 
> All updates for ACNH have released this way


I was told it was with NOA and I love in the US so it would be PST for us apparently. Now I'm even more confused since I'm in central standard lol


----------



## madelinde00

Bluebonez said:


> Central standard time which is 2 hours later from Pacific
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2021
> 
> 
> I was told it was with NOA and I love in the US so it would be PST for us apparently. Now I'm even more confused since I'm in central standard lol


Yeah still confused hahahaha i go by gmt +1 myself live in europe


----------



## Dream traveler

Well, it's after 10:30 a.m. Japan Standard Time (JST), and I'm still not able to preorder on my Japanese account. So, it's not available in Japan yet, either. Maybe they are going to wait until noon?


----------



## Raz

I'm not even trying to calculate timezones, but what if they open pre-orders at the same time they broadcasted the direct?


----------



## Khaelis

Raz said:


> I'm not even trying to calculate timezones, but what if they open pre-orders at the same time they broadcasted the direct?



Well, its currently 1PM in some areas of Australia, so it'd have to release within the next 10 hours, roughly. Japan would be two hours behind this time zone.


----------



## Puptart

So its basically 11:40am for them right now?
So yeah, it definitely should release soon!!


----------



## Dream traveler

It's noon in Japan, and I was finally able to preorder on the Japanese eShop!! Not sure about other eShops/time zones.

I buy a lot of games from the Japanese eShop and preorder most of them, and I guess if I think about it, preorders haven't usually gone up until noon, Japan Standard Time (JST), so it makes sense that it wouldn't become available until now. I wasn't sure if that would be the same here, though.


----------



## Khaelis

Dream traveler said:


> It's noon in Japan, and I was finally able to preorder on the Japanese eShop!! Not sure about other eShops/time zones.
> 
> I buy a lot of games from the Japanese eShop and preorder most of them, and I guess if I think about it, preorders haven't usually gone up until noon, Japan Standard Time (JST), so it makes sense that it wouldn't become available until now. I wasn't sure if that would be the same here, though.



I'll check real quick, not quite 12AM for me, though.

EDIT: Not able to purchase it for pre-order just yet, but it did update with a price tag of $32.99 CAD.


----------



## Dream traveler

Khaelis said:


> I'll check real quick, not quite 12AM for me, though.
> 
> EDIT: Not able to purchase it for pre-order just yet, but it did update with a price tag of $32.99 CAD.


Thanks for checking! I'm guessing maybe pre-orders won't be up in other regions until tomorrow in those timezones? I would think the update would still become available at the same time as other updates, 10 a.m. JST, worldwide, but I wonder about the DLC, maybe it will be time-locked, too? I don't know.

I was also able to access the DLC download through the Nintendo Switch Online (NSO) app on Switch, the leftmost tab. I have the NSO Expansion Pack under my Family Plan.

I have a download bar going on my Animal Crossing: New Horizons game icon! Obviously, we won't be able to play the DLC until the 4th/5th, but it does seem to download as part of the game.


----------



## Khaelis

Dream traveler said:


> Thanks for checking! I'm guessing maybe pre-orders won't be up in other regions until tomorrow in those timezones? I would think the update would still become available at the same time as other updates, 10 a.m. JST, worldwide, but I wonder about the DLC, maybe it will be time-locked, too? I don't know.
> 
> I was also able to access the DLC download through the Nintendo Switch Online (NSO) app on Switch, the leftmost tab. I have the NSO Expansion Pack under my Family Plan.
> 
> I have an download bar going on my Animal Crossing: New Horizons game icon! Obviously, we won't be able to play the DLC until the 4th/5th, but it does seem to download as part of the game.



Seems like the case. 

Pre-order is just a pre-load of the DLC, and you'll get an additional update to the game on November 5th that'll let you access it.


----------



## VexTheHex

Khaelis said:


> Seems like the case.
> 
> Pre-order is just a pre-load of the DLC, and you'll get an additional update to the game on November 5th that'll let you access it.



Hmm, so we will be getting data mines soon then? Or does the pre-load not have anything to mine typically?


----------



## kemdi

Is pre-order only available with the NSO upgrade? Because I'm trying to preorder now and I don't have the option to.


----------



## Khaelis

kemdi said:


> Is pre-order only available with the NSO upgrade? Because I'm trying to preorder now and I don't have the option to.



No, you can purchase it directly. It just hasn't gone up in some countries still.


----------



## Bluebonez

kemdi said:


> Is pre-order only available with the NSO upgrade? Because I'm trying to preorder now and I don't have the option to.


I don't think so or else I think it would have been stated


----------



## kemdi

Khaelis said:


> No, you can purchase it directly. It just hasn't gone up in some countries still.


Oh ok, thanks. Guess I'll wait until morning then.


----------



## Dream traveler

kemdi said:


> Is pre-order only available with the NSO upgrade? Because I'm trying to preorder now and I don't have the option to.


I wanted to clarify. I was able to purchase the HHP DLC expansion as a stand-alone expansion pass directly from/through the eShop. It's available to pre-order now in Japan, and my account is a Japanese eShop account. It should be available to pre-order in other countries as well within the next 12 hours or so. Once I purchased it, it started downloading to my AC: NH game. I still have a download bar going on the game icon on the Home menu. I won't be able to access the DLC until November 5th, but I'll have it downloaded and ready to go ahead of time so I can play right away.

I just wanted to let people know who are getting it through the NSO+Expansion Pack that you can pre-download it through the NSO app on Switch. It takes you to the eShop. Edited: You can also just go to the eShop and download it directly without going through that NSO app. It gives you a separate Download button for the NSO+Expansion Pack. It's available for pre-downloading both if you purchase it outright or if you get it through the NSO+Expansion Pack.


----------



## Insulaire

HHP just disappeared off Nintendo’s shop site for me. Purchase options coming soon?


----------



## Khaelis

Insulaire said:


> HHP just disappeared off Nintendo’s shop site for me. Purchase options coming soon?



Perhaps, it is getting pretty close to 12AM UTC. I would check on my end, but I am current in the middle of an online game of Mario Party Superstars.


----------



## Insulaire

Khaelis said:


> Perhaps, it is getting pretty close to 12AM UTC. I would check on my end, but I am current in the middle of an online game of Mario Party Superstars.


It reappeared for me, without purchase options, even though it’s past midnight here


----------



## TheRoost2003

Pre Orders have opened up in Japan, seems like people will have to wait for Noon in their timezone

I went onto the Nintendo JP store and purchase options are available for the DLC


----------



## xara

ack, thank you for the reminder! my mind’s been so preoccupied with _mario party superstars_ all day that i lowkey forgot about the hhp preorders LOL.


----------



## Khaelis

Okay, its 12AM UTC for me (3AM), and it still isn't ready for pre-order. So it'll likely be ready for purchase this morning or early afternoon!


----------



## Raz

Same here and the dlc isn't showing on the Featured window anymore. I checked if it was available by going through my wish list.


----------



## magicaldonkey

this is irrelevant but i'm surprised at how many views this thread has as it was made yesterday! it's not even been 24 hours woah

enjoy the pre-ordering process peoples !


----------



## Amphibian

Well it's past noon where I live and still no pre-order  Perhaps it's noon CET (kinda getting impatient lol)


----------



## Insulaire

This doesn’t bode well for the theory that the update will go live like the other ones early the night before for those in the states


----------



## bebebese

Amphibian said:


> Well it's past noon where I live and still no pre-order  Perhaps it's noon CET (kinda getting impatient lol)


That's what I'm thinking, too. I'm on GMT+1 and there was no option to pre-order, at least as of a couple of hours ago.


----------



## petrichr

I'm gonna hold off pre-ordering until the day before just in case any Nintendo eShop gift cards go on sale! In Australia, we usually can snag 10% off the cards. But sadly, I think they won't be going on sale under Black Friday/Cyber Monday. Ironically, we don't celebrate those as holidays, but we have to run the sales to compete with American companies!
This update is dropping right in the middle of my exam season O_O


----------



## Yakushishi

Hm.. It's already past 12:00pm and we still can't preorder here in Germany, even after refreshing the EShop and such...


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Not showing for me either. Though, weirdly, ACNH is featured (but no DLC, lol)


----------



## VanitasFan26

Its currently 6:40 AM from where I'm living and the Pre order still hasn't gone live. Nintendo what are you doing?!


----------



## TalviSyreni

At this rate I'll be checking the Nintendo eShop tomorrow if it's weirdly not going to show up today which you think it would considering it's now October 29th.


----------



## Amphibian

It's available to pre-order in EU now!

Edit: and it's downloading right now


----------



## VanitasFan26

Still saying "Coming Soon" for me

 -___-


----------



## TalviSyreni

I take back what said it's officially available in the UK Nintendo eShop!


----------



## VanitasFan26

TalviSyreni said:


> I take back what said it's officially available in the UK Nintendo eShop!


In America its still saying "Coming Soon" this is so unfair.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Not showing on mine


----------



## TalviSyreni

RoxasFan20 said:


> In America its still saying "Coming Soon" this is so unfair.


It's okay Nintendo is being weird as the advertisement for it is there but when I click on it I can only buy ACNH and not Happy Home Paradise...


----------



## VanitasFan26

TalviSyreni said:


> It's okay the shop is being weird as the advertisement for it is there but when I click on it I can only buy ACNH and not Happy Home Paradise.


I go on the Eshop on my switch I don't see any indication that says "Pre Order Now" and even when I go to Nintendo's website it still says "Coming Soon" this is the link I keep on refreshing!: 
Happy Home Paradise DLC- Animal Crossing New Horizons


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Not even available to click in NA where i'm at lol rip Nintendo please fix this situation. Only way to see it is look at my wishlist and absolutely no pre-order option.


----------



## TalviSyreni

RoxasFan20 said:


> I go on the Eshop on my switch I don't see any indication that says "Pre Order Now" and even when I go to Nintendo's website it still says "Coming Soon" this is the link I keep on refreshing!:
> Happy Home Paradise DLC- Animal Crossing New Horizons


I've got something similar on the UK shop *this page* comes up but there's nowhere you can click apart from "Buy on store" which takes you to ACNH instead. I guess it's not up for pre-order yet and I have a feeling it might not be until sometime this afternoon.


----------



## azurill

Yea I have it in my wishlist ready to preorder. I just hope it lets us buy it before I have to go to work, I’m to impatient to have to wait until tonight.


----------



## Amphibian

That orange "pre-order"-square appeared 15 minutes ago for me


----------



## empressbethie

It's working in the UK now, I found it by just scrolling down the NH eshop page on my switch! 

Looks like the preorders start at 12pm-- hope it's not too long a wait for everyone!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Still not showing for me. I am already getting annoyed with this.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Welp if 12 PM is the universal time for all may have to sleep to see it lol only 4 am here :' ) hope everyone else gets it at the correct hour too!


----------



## azurill

empressbethie said:


> It's working in the UK now, I found it by just scrolling down the NH eshop page on my switch!
> 
> Looks like the preorders start at 12pm-- hope it's not too long a wait for everyone!


Yea looks like it will probably be 12pm here as well. Its 7:25 here won’t be able to get the preorder until after work since I work 10-7. That’s okay since  now I won’t keep trying and being annoyed by it not showing up.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I just went on to the Nintendo eShop via my Switch and managed to pre-order it so it's definitely on there for UK fans now!


----------



## smemily

Still not out here in the east coast :-( it’s 8:34 am at the moment, I’m just so impatient


----------



## TheRoost2003

Now that it's downloaded, the dataminers can show us some stuff


----------



## Raz

smemily said:


> Still not out here in the east coast :-( it’s 8:34 am at the moment, I’m just so impatient


Same time here in Brazil, and the dlc is still not available either. I can only find it on my wish list.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

TheRoost2003 said:


> Now that it's downloaded, the dataminers can show us some stuff


Oh can they? I assumed they only could once it released, so the 5th


----------



## S.J.

Just preordered! 

Edit: I know it's still a week away, but it makes me so happy to see the download bar.


----------



## TheRoost2003

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Oh can they? I assumed they only could once it released, so the 5th


Yep they can, Happy Home Paradise downloads to your device, so the dataminers can use their software to access the code of the DLC on their device


----------



## piske

Bummer, can’t preorder where I am yet :’(


----------



## VanitasFan26

UGH! Still not available! Nintendo of America, please fix this!


----------



## skarmoury

Does the DLC in the shop pop up depending on the region your switch is in? I'm really confused where it's available now because I live in Asia but my switch region is set to US. HHP isn't in my shop yet : (


----------



## azurill

skarmoury said:


> Does the DLC in the shop pop up depending on the region your switch is in? I'm really confused where it's available now because I live in Asia but my switch region is set to US. HHP isn't in my shop yet : (


As far as I know it depends on region. Since it not available in the US right now. I think we have another 3 1/2 hours before we will be able to preorder. This based on people saying they couldn’t get it until 12pm their time.


----------



## skarmoury

azurill said:


> As far as I know it depends on region. Since it not available in the US right now. I think we have another 3 1/2 hours before we will be able to preorder. This based on people saying they couldn’t get it until 12pm their time.


Thanks for the heads up, especially with the estimated time! I'll just wait for it to pop up in the shop then c: Maybe I'll sleep it off and just order it tomorrow.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

azurill said:


> As far as I know it depends on region. Since it not available in the US right now. I think we have another 3 1/2 hours before we will be able to preorder. This based on people saying they couldn’t get it until 12pm their time.


Yep, still not available in the Americas.


----------



## azurill

skarmoury said:


> Thanks for the heads up, especially with the estimated time! I'll just wait for it to pop up in the shop then c: Maybe I'll sleep it off and just order it tomorrow.


Your welcome. I will just be waiting until after work tonight. It would be nice to preorder right away but I’m sure there will be plenty of time to preorder.


----------



## skarmoury

azurill said:


> Your welcome. I will just be waiting until after work tonight. It would be nice to preorder right away but I’m sure there will be plenty of time to preorder.


Definitely! We're still about a week away from release anyway so I'm sure there's still plenty of time, especially over the weekend.


----------



## Sheydra

Just tried but not able to download yet


----------



## KimvW

to the people who were able to download it: did you download it via the website or via the eShop on the Switch?


----------



## TalviSyreni

KimvW said:


> to the people who were able to download it: did you download it via the website or via the eShop on the Switch?


I bought mine on the eShop via my Switch as it didn't show up when I was looking on the website other than an advertisement for it.


----------



## Sinamuna

It's 8am here (CST) and STILL no pre-order button, just the wishlist heart on the Shop page. :/ And the website page is still saying "coming soon" uuuuugh


----------



## Raz

Oh, just a question for those who already downloaded the dlc or for those who can actually see the details of it on the eshop: what's the size of the file?


----------



## TheRoost2003

Raz said:


> Oh, just a question for those who already downloaded the dlc or for those who can actually see the details of it on the eshop: what's the size of the file?


When I was downloading I don't think it showed me the size of it however it took some time to download (5 mins)

Edit: I think I found out, ACNH and its saves are on my Switch's memory, I now have some data of ACNH on my SD Card

It looks like it's 565 MB


----------



## Raz

TheRoost2003 said:


> When I was downloading I don't think it showed me the size of it however it took some time to download (5 mins)
> 
> Edit: I think I found out, ACNH and its saves are on my Switch's memory, I now have some data of ACNH on my SD Card
> 
> It looks like it's 565 MB


Hmm looks too small for the amount of new content they're putting out. Can you look on the eshop page to see the file size? You just need to go to the dlc's page and scroll down a bit, and you'll find the details. 

Maybe they're just letting us download some part of the code, and we'll have to download the rest of the content when it drops.


----------



## Silkfawn

I can see the pack on the e shop but there is no button for purchase yet!

I'm in no hurry though.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheRoost2003 said:


> When I was downloading I don't think it showed me the size of it however it took some time to download (5 mins)
> 
> Edit: I think I found out, ACNH and its saves are on my Switch's memory, I now have some data of ACNH on my SD Card
> 
> It looks like it's 565 MB


Really? I thought it was going to be like a GB file size.


----------



## TheRoost2003

Raz said:


> Hmm looks too small for the amount of new content they're putting out. Can you look on the eshop page to see the file size? You just need to go to the dlc's page and scroll down a bit, and you'll find the details.
> 
> Maybe they're just letting us download some part of the code, and we'll have to download the rest of the content when it drops.



Yep it is 600MB, keep in mind tho this is just the file size of Happy Home Paradise, the 2.0 update will probably be larger


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheRoost2003 said:


> Yep it is 600MB, keep in mind tho this is just the file size of Happy Home Paradise, the 2.0 update will probably be larger


I think this means that there will probably be like a big update patch to get version 2.0


----------



## TheRoost2003

RoxasFan20 said:


> I think this means that there will probably be like a big update patch to get version 2.0


Yeah I think the 2.0 update will be larger and patch the Happy Home Paradise so we can get access


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheRoost2003 said:


> Yeah I think the 2.0 update will be larger and patch the Happy Home Paradise so we can get access


And it will be interesting to see what fixes they made to the game.


----------



## Raz

TheRoost2003 said:


> Yep it is 600MB, keep in mind tho this is just the file size of Happy Home Paradise, the 2.0 update will probably be largerView attachment 407713


Thank you! Indeed, it looks like some of the content will become available only on Nov 5, probably a safety measure to prevent people from datamining or from unlocking the content earlier via other means. 

And it just occurred to me that Nintendo has access to some very powerful magic, which they use to compress files like no other company does. Compare BotW and the Mega Man Legacy Collection 2, for example. BotW should be bigger, but they compressed it in a way that it's a lot smaller than it should. Meanwhile, MMLC2 is too big for Capcom to be able to pack it in the same cart as MMLC1, and having both games on the ps4, I can say they're not really that big, and if Capcom had access to the same compressing methods as Nintendo, they could have squeezed both games in one cart, instead of making the 2nd game only available as a download.


----------



## TheRoost2003

Raz said:


> Thank you! Indeed, it looks like some of the content will become available only on Nov 5, probably a safety measure to prevent people from datamining or from unlocking the content earlier via other means.
> 
> And it just occurred to me that Nintendo has access to some very powerful magic, which they use to compress files like no other company does. Compare BotW and the Mega Man Legacy Collection 2, for example. BotW should be bigger, but they compressed it in a way that it's a lot smaller than it should. Meanwhile, MMLC2 is too big for Capcom to be able to pack it in the same cart as MMLC1, and having both games on the ps4, I can say they're not really that big, and if Capcom had access to the same compressing methods as Nintendo, they could have squeezed both games in one cart, instead of making the 2nd game only available as a download.


Datamining is still possible as 600MB is a lot (its bigger than most of the updates we have had, bigger than the Mario Update) however as you said they probably made it so that people can't properly access the DLC til Nov 5th

Finding items and stuff to unlock can still be datamined


----------



## VanitasFan26

Raz said:


> Thank you! Indeed, it looks like some of the content will become available only on Nov 5, probably a safety measure to prevent people from datamining or from unlocking the content earlier via other means.
> 
> And it just occurred to me that Nintendo has access to some very powerful magic, which they use to compress files like no other company does. Compare BotW and the Mega Man Legacy Collection 2, for example. BotW should be bigger, but they compressed it in a way that it's a lot smaller than it should. Meanwhile, MMLC2 is too big for Capcom to be able to pack it in the same cart as MMLC1, and having both games on the ps4, I can say they're not really that big, and if Capcom had access to the same compressing methods as Nintendo, they could have squeezed both games in one cart, instead of making the 2nd game only available as a download.


No matter how hard Nintendo tries there will always be hackers trying get into the files. So be very cautious if you see anyone posting leaks.


----------



## TheRoost2003

RoxasFan20 said:


> No matter how hard Nintendo tries there will always be hackers trying get into the files. So be very cautious if you see anyone posting leaks.


I'm expecting leaks in a couple of hours or over the weekend, I know a Youtuber who hacked through the time locks and played events


----------



## Raz

RoxasFan20 said:


> No matter how hard Nintendo tries there will always be hackers trying get into the files. So be very cautious if you see anyone posting leaks.


Oh, I'm not even into leaks or anything. I only watched the direct once and then I saw a video on YT talking about the new villagers and that's it. I'm really wanting to discover most of the content by myself while playing the game, seeing as it's the final (major) update the game will receive, I'll try to enjoy what it has to offer without rushing.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Raz said:


> Oh, I'm not even into leaks or anything. I only watched the direct once and then I saw a video on YT talking about the new villagers and that's it. I'm really wanting to discover most of the content by myself while playing the game, seeing as it's the final (major) update the game will receive, I'll try to enjoy what it has to offer without rushing.


Well most AC channels on YouTube  tend to have this habit of talking about leaks. Switchforce for example is a YouTuber who tends to rely on rumors and he tends to use clickbait in his titles. Crossing Channel does cover it, but at least tries to tell everyone to take with a grain of salt. So yeah I too won't be surprised if they start posting videos covering the leaks. At least they should put a "Spoiler" warning in their video to warn people if they don't wanna be spoiled.


----------



## boring

So excited to have already pre-ordered my copy <3


----------



## JKDOS

I don't see the buy option for this. Is it not available in NA yet?


----------



## VanitasFan26

JKDOS said:


> I don't see the buy option for this. Is it not available in NA yet?


Nope still not available in America either!


----------



## nerfeddude

Wooo, I'm so excited! Didn't expected it to instantly download, but I guess it makes sense if the update's just a week away. _Oh my god, the update's just a week away fhjdkflgdrltlorijtk I can't wait!!_


----------



## VanitasFan26

nerfeddude said:


> Wooo, I'm so excited! Didn't expected it to instantly download, but I guess it makes sense if the update's just a week away. _Oh my god, the update's just a week away fhjdkflgdrltlorijtk I can't wait!!_


I guess thats like a "pre download" meaning to say that it will be in the game but it will be locked until the 2.0 update patch comes out. Kinda like what they are doing with the events right now.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I'm on a family + expansion plan with my sister, and I'm not able to download the DLC. There's a link that says "download", but all I can do is add it to my wish list. What am I missing?

...Thanks, Nintendo.


----------



## VanitasFan26

HopeForHyrule said:


> I'm on a family + expansion plan with my sister, and I'm not able to download the DLC. There's a link that says "download", but all I can do is add it to my wish list. What am I missing?
> 
> ...Thanks, Nintendo.


Nintendo: When we say that pre orders will be available on October 29th we meant it will be available later in the afternoon. Some may get it early in other countries.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

RoxasFan20 said:


> Nintendo: When we say that pre orders will be available on October 29th we meant it will be available later in the afternoon. Some may get it early in other countries.



Thanks! I thought something was wrong with my account or something. *shrug*


----------



## VanitasFan26

HopeForHyrule said:


> Thanks! I thought something was wrong with my account or something. *shrug*


Yeah thats Nintendo for ya, they are really weird sometimes.


----------



## Insulaire

TheRoost2003 said:


> I'm expecting leaks in a couple of hours or over the weekend, I know a Youtuber who hacked through the time locks and played events


Welp, guess I’m going offline from this forum and from all Animal Crossing news starting now. I’d like to experience all the surprises first hand, not have them spoiled before the update even happens.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

my boyfriend just sent me what I need to be able to pre-order now I just have to sleep soon and hope I can grab the pre-order in the evening <3 : )


----------



## Zz19

Has it been up for pre-order I’m the US yet??


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

DJStarstryker said:


> Nintendo, why do you want my money a whole week early? These past 2 weeks have been so slowwwww!
> 
> ...I'll probably pay soon. lol


it sounds sad but the update is literally my reason for breathing right now


----------



## JKDOS

Zz19 said:


> Has it been up for pre-order I’m the US yet??



Nope. We'll get it later in the afternoon I guess.


----------



## Zz19

JKDOS said:


> Nope. We'll get it later in the afternoon I guess.


Darn that sucks


----------



## Croconaw

Watch the pre-order appear at like 7:00 PM tonight, EST.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Zz19 said:


> Darn that sucks


I feel so jealous that many other countries got their pre orders done before the US.


----------



## Zz19

RoxasFan20 said:


> I feel so jealous that many other countries got their pre orders done before the US.


Right  I just thought it would’ve been out by the time I woke up


----------



## windloft

not surprised that they're waiting this long tbh. most people will probably not be able to play the update until the 6th ... or will be ruining their sleep schedules to play it all night-


----------



## JellyBeans

just pre ordered my copy on the eshop! more expensive than i thought it would be in gbp considering it's $25 but.. anyway.


----------



## T0mn00kd3f3nd3r

I Plan on preordering the game some time today(whenever it becomes available to pre-order);

*I Just hope that me pre-ordering this doesn't affect my ability to play the base game for 7 days. . .*

I'd rather make a one-time payment of around $25 than $50/Year for the NSO+ Expansion Pack!

BTW for Some Reason; I'm not able to pre-order the game on the e-shop yet. . .


----------



## AccfSally

It's currently 10:36 am(EDT) my time, I hope it's at 12 pm....


----------



## Magus

Just pre-ordered HHP  
Even if I will not be able to play before the 8th...


----------



## TheRoost2003

windloft said:


> not surprised that they're waiting this long tbh. most people will probably not be able to play the update until the 6th ... or will be ruining their sleep schedules to play it all night-


I can assure you most people will be playing between November 4th and 5th

It's says November 5th because it releases 10am Japanese time on that day however it will release to everybody at the same time as Japan

It's not like the pre orders so don't worry

For those in America wondering, the pre orders should open up at 12PM in your timezone


----------



## wearebap

Ahh so just to clarify , we can pre order in the eshop correct?
im in ny, usa soooo im assuming its not out yet for us? cause i see others saying they got theirs already


----------



## Moritz

Not sure why people are stressing about getting the prepurchase in ASAP.

we have 6 days to do it in before it can be played at all.

As far as I'm aware, the only reason to do it sooner rather than later is to just get the act of buying it out of the way


----------



## geo-mew

wearebap said:


> Ahh so just to clarify , we can pre order in the eshop correct?
> im in ny, usa soooo im assuming its not out yet for us? cause i see others saying they got theirs already


I'm in NY too, people are saying it becomes available to pre-load once it hits 12PM for you (local time). 

EDIT: Saw a quote fron Nintendo that says it'll be out "later in the afternoon" in your local time so who knows x__x


----------



## wearebap

geo-mew said:


> I'm in NY too, people are saying it becomes available to pre-load once it hits 12PM for you (local time)


ahh ok no problem, thank you for clarifying!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Moritz said:


> Not sure why people are stressing about getting the prepurchase in ASAP.
> 
> we have 6 days to do it in before it can be played at all.
> 
> As far as I'm aware, the only reason to do it sooner rather than later is to just get the act of buying it out of the way


I just like having it download asap, lol.


----------



## Holla

I'm in no rush for the preorder even if it's not out for my country yet. As long as I get it a few days in advanced I'm good considering there's still a whole week to go before we can play it after all.


----------



## moonlights

Just pre-ordered from the Nintendo eShop UK, really excited!


----------



## kemdi

JellyBeans said:


> just pre ordered my copy on the eshop! more expensive than i thought it would be in gbp considering it's $25 but.. anyway.


If you don't mind me asking, what time zone are you in? I was hoping it would be available first thing in the morning, but I guess not. :/

	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2021



Moritz said:


> Not sure why people are stressing about getting the prepurchase in ASAP.
> 
> we have 6 days to do it in before it can be played at all.
> 
> As far as I'm aware, the only reason to do it sooner rather than later is to just get the act of buying it out of the way


I can't speak for everyone else, but in my case, I'm planning on using my saved gold coins to pay for my first island(I preloaded an eshop bday gift card on my second island). Those coins expire at the end of this month and if they do, I'll have to pay cash, which I don't wanna do. I'm leaving town early for the weekend today and won't be taking my console with me, so I have to get it done asap..


----------



## JellyBeans

kemdi said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what time zone are you in? I was hoping it would be available first thing in the morning, but I guess not. :/


i'm in bst! i think it became available for us at 12pm so it could be at that time for everyone but apparently nintendo have said it'll arrive "later in the afternoon" for others so.. it's sort of just a waiting game unfortunately


----------



## xSuperMario64x

i don't see the point of pre-ordering if it doesnt come w a bonus lol, especially if it's a digital release. i'll just buy it when i get the chance


----------



## a potato

RoxasFan20 said:


> I feel so jealous that many other countries got their pre orders done before the US.


They go live at noon local time. Ours went up a few minutes ago.


----------



## Sheydra

Just started download in north america


----------



## a potato

xSuperMario64x said:


> i don't see the point of pre-ordering if it doesnt come w a bonus lol, especially if it's a digital release. i'll just buy it when i get the chance


The main benefit here is preloading, so if you want to play when the update launches, you can!


----------



## GalexyStarz12

Khaelis said:


> It may be live for pre-order tonight some time after 12AM, don't forget! Of course, this is entirely up to Nintendo if they choose to wait until the morning.


I've heard a few people say you won't be able to pre order it unless you have the online expansion. I've been looking all over today for people who have pre ordered it and it still says it isn't available and right now and where I'm at its 12pm on the 29th. I swear if they have it set up so that only the people who have the expansion could pre order I'll be pissed off, they said it would be availablefor everyone to pre order today.


----------



## Corry

Preorders for the US should be live now. Can't wait to get home.


----------



## Rosch

Just a word to those expecting...

*THIS CANNOT BE DATAMINED because it is encrypted. Please don't expect any datamine until Nov. 5th.*


----------



## VanitasFan26

FINALLY! I got mine downloaded!!


----------



## ~Kilza~

I refreshed the page for Animal Crossing: New Horizons on the Nintendo eShop and you can pre-order the DLC now in North America, regardless of time zone. I ended up doing that right now, as I planned on pre-ordering the DLC as soon as possible so that way it would be ready when update v2.0 goes live and I wouldn't have to worry about buying/downloading it later on, lol.


----------



## Void_M0th

I'm in US, on EDT time. The only thing that came available/new development was getting it via expansion pack for $49.19USD.. 

Are you all getting the option to download without the expansion pack?


----------



## vanivon

got my copy all preordered and downloaded! <3


----------



## Airysuit

Mine is pre ordered and downloaded as well!


----------



## Void_M0th

Void_M0th said:


> I'm in US, on EDT time. The only thing that came available/new development was getting it via expansion pack for $49.19USD..
> 
> Are you all getting the option to download without the expansion pack?




NVM! I had to close everything out entirely in order to refresh... got the option to pre order *Without* expansion! Weee so excited!


----------



## Amilee

just pre ordered!! im sooo excited!!    ❤


----------



## Bluebonez

So glad I just woke up because I just got it!!! I'm so excited for next week!!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

a potato said:


> The main benefit here is preloading, so if you want to play when the update launches, you can!


I generally take my time with these things, plus it'll prob drop at like 9-10pm EST which is when I go to bed lol


----------



## Bluebonez

xSuperMario64x said:


> I generally take my time with these things, plus it'll prob drop at like 9-10pm EST which is when I go to bed lol


That's fair, for me personally I get too hyper and unstill about new releases since I'm very impatient so preordering just helps rail it back for me lol


----------



## VanitasFan26

Btw if anyone has a 2nd switch and they pre ordered on the main switch, you can redownload the content from the eshop from the same account that purchased it.


----------



## Junalt

Preordered and downloaded! So excited.


----------



## .MOON.

Preordered and pre-installed. Now ready for launch next week.


----------



## Corry

Pre-ordered and downloading now!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

It’s still not showing for me  South America


----------



## azurill

RoxasFan20 said:


> Btw if anyone has a 2nd switch and they pre ordered on the main switch, you can redownload the content from the eshop from the same account that purchased it.


I keep trying to figure out which switch I should download the dlc on , my first or second switch. I would like my island reps on both islands to have access to it but they are both under different profiles. Not sure if it would work this way but was hopping I could download it in my second with the profile from my first switch. Trying to get both of my characters on my second switch to be able to use the dlc plus the island rep on my first.


----------



## nekomimi

once my paycheck comes in this friday i will SNAG that dlc. mark my words. until then, i slumber


----------



## Khaelis

Just woke up. Pre-order purchased and downloaded.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Gonna pre-order it sometime soon hopefully ;;

I don't have the money currently but I'm going to ask my mom if she'll lend me the money and I'll just pay her back when I get paid :"D DLC comes out next Friday which is when I get paid, BUT... I'd much rather preorder it than wait for it's release...


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Just pre-ordered it! I am so excited for next Friday


----------



## Pig-Pen

Just snagged my pre-order as well, can't wait!


----------



## BowtiedGyroid

Pre-downloaded it. Can't wait to build vacation homes on my archipelago. This next week is going to drag by isn't it?


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Yassss. Finally got it and downloaded the DLC  I actually had a few golden coins for the e-shop, so I managed to get it at 19 USD.


----------



## owl-music

I live in CA its available now c:


----------



## Dream traveler

Glad to see it seems everyone who wanted to was able to finally pre-order and pre-download the HHP DLC! Yippee, can't wait for next week!!

I do wonder what time it will actually drop for everyone though. The Japan release information does not list a time anywhere (at least that I could see), just the date, November 5th. Maybe they'll release it at midnight local time for everyone, for whenever midnight is in your timezone (probably go by Eastern in the U.S.)? It'd be nice if everyone got it at the same time. Guess we'll just have to wait and see.

I'm really curious how things will work. We could potentially get four new characters all showing up that first day, Brewster in the plaza, Kapp'n at the dock, Harriet on Harv's Island, and maybe Lottie walking around our islands or inside Resident Services or the airport?? Or are they going to stagger appearances? Will Katrina and Tortimer show up on our islands before they show up on Harv's Island? These are things I'm curious about.


----------



## Bluebellie

Is it available in the US? I’m not finding it.
If it’s available can someone post the direct link?


----------



## Khaelis

Bluebellie said:


> Is it available in the US? I’m not finding it.
> If it’s available can someone post the direct link?



What is your timezone? PST? If so, it may not be available for another hour or so.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I preordered it!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Bluebellie said:


> Is it available in the US? I’m not finding it.
> If it’s available can someone post the direct link?


Here you go: 
Happy Home Paradise DLC- Animal Crossing New Horizons


----------



## JKDOS

Just pre-ordered, and used the same NSO account on my second Switch to redownload. Hopefully my secondary NSO account/Switch will be able to use the DLC without needing to purchase a second copy.


----------



## VanitasFan26

JKDOS said:


> Just pre-ordered, and used the same NSO account on my second Switch to redownload. Hopefully my secondary NSO account/Switch will be able to use the DLC without needing to purchase a second copy.


As long as your 2nd switch is set as the primary console you should be able to access the DLC.


----------



## Bluebellie

RoxasFan20 said:


> Here you go:
> Happy Home Paradise DLC- Animal Crossing New Horizons


Thank you thank you! 
I was looking at the Nintendo page and not the animal crossing one .


----------



## JKDOS

RoxasFan20 said:


> As long as your 2nd switch is set as the primary console you should be able to access the DLC.



Nope. First is set as primary. I had to purchase 2 copies of ACNH because of this. Hoping DLC works differently.


----------



## CJChamp

I am in North America Central Time and was able to order a couple of hours ago. Question is when I ordered it, it said "Download will download automatically". Some people on here are saying that theirs has already been downloaded. Could you please tell me how to verify that? I ordered both my wifes and mine and there were no downloads that I can tell.


----------



## VanitasFan26

JKDOS said:


> Nope. First is set as primary. I had to purchase 2 copies of ACNH because of this. Hoping DLC works differently.


Hmm thats strange. The only time I can ever think of needing 2 copies of ACNH is if you're doing a island transfer or playing local co-op using the airport.


----------



## Dracule

CJChamp said:


> I am in North America Central Time and was able to order a couple of hours ago. Question is when I ordered it, it said "Download will download automatically". Some people on here are saying that theirs has already been downloaded. Could you please tell me how to verify that? I ordered both my wifes and mine and there were no downloads that I can tell.


North America PST here. I purchased mine just now and when I exited out of the Nintendo E-Shop, it showed the DLC downloading on my NH copy on the main menu. It should have downloaded for you that way I believe. :0

Also, if you go directly to the DLC’s page in E-Shop, it should show that you’ve purchased it.


----------



## skweegee

Preordered and downloaded on both of my systems! I didn't realize I had so many coins left on my secondary account, so I was able to get it knocked down to $17 on that one. One week to go...


----------



## CJChamp

I ordered from the computer, should that make a difference? Is your now listed with all your games?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Dracule said:


> I purchased mine just now and when I exited out of the Nintendo E-Shop, it showed the DLC downloading on my NH copy on the main menu. It should have downloaded for you that way I believe. :0


Yeah it is downloaded and the content is locked so when the update comes out it will be unlocked.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2021



RoxasFan20 said:


> Hmm thats strange. The only time I can ever think of needing 2 copies of ACNH is if you're doing a island transfer or playing local co-op using the airport.


Wait I just looked it up and according to Google it said this:
"While using the primary console, *any user account on the console can play the downloadable content you* have purchased."


----------



## Dracule

CJChamp said:


> I ordered from the computer, should that make a difference? Is your now listed with all your games?


No, it won’t be listed with all your games on the Switch—at least not for now. It might be once the actual DLC is available to play.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2021



RoxasFan20 said:


> Wait I just looked it up and according to Google it said this:
> "While using the primary console, *any user account on the console can play the downloadable content you* have purchased."


Yeah, I had asked this question before and someone told me that you can play the DLC on all accounts with that console.


----------



## Enkou

So excited! Have mine pre-ordered and ready as well~


----------



## dragonair

Pre-downloaded now! For anyone that's just downloading it via the NSO Expansion Pack you'll get an option to download it instead of purchasing. I was so nervous that I wouldn't be able to pre-download it lol.


----------



## JKDOS

RoxasFan20 said:


> Hmm thats strange. The only time I can ever think of needing 2 copies of ACNH is if you're doing a island transfer or playing local co-op using the airport.



Using 1 copy and Primary/Secondary setup means the game can only be played on one Switch at a time, and the secondary must be online at all times in orders play. It's possible the DLC for HHP will have the same restraints, but since it's DLC and not a game, I'm leaning towards it being possible that it will just work without internet requirement, and work at the same time as it being on the primary Switch, though it's not important to me that it work at the same time since it has no multiplayer


----------



## VanitasFan26

JKDOS said:


> Using 1 copy and Primary/Secondary setup means the game can only be played on one Switch at a time, and the secondary must be online at all times in orders play. It's possible the DLC for HHP will have the same restraints, but since it's DLC and not a game, I'm leaning towards it being possible that it will just work without internet requirement, and work at the same time as it being on the primary Switch, though it's not important to me that it work at the same time since it's not multiplayer


Well I do have another game called Pokemon Shield and I remember buying the DLC on my main account (Sora) and then I remember using the another account (Roxas) who never owned the game was able to play it along with the DLC, because I was able to redownload it using my other account who bought the DLC and I still had my 2nd switch set as primary.


----------



## Rosch

Just literally woke up and the first thing I did was pre-order the DLC.


----------



## Pokeking

I was planning on getting the standalone DLC and was on the fence about getting the expansion. As a result of the issues, I'll just stick with the standalone DLC for now.


----------



## Raz

Got it, finally.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

All pre-ordered and ready to go!  I'm so excited for November 5th


----------



## Mutti

Ive preorderd my copy! Does anyone know if HHP Will work when my nintendo membership runs out in the next few months?


----------



## kemdi

Mutti said:


> Ive preorderd my copy! Does anyone know if HHP Will work when my nintendo membership runs out in the next few months?


It depends on how you ordered it. If you got the stand alone dlc, it will work fine. If you got it through the Switch online upgrade, your access will expire when your online subscription does.


----------



## Mutti

kemdi said:


> It depends on how you ordered it. If you got the stand alone dlc, it will work fine. If you got it through the Switch online upgrade, your access will expire when your online subscription does.


Ive orderd it as a stand alone copy. Thanks im glad i dont need to keep up membership when i decide not to renew!


----------



## azurill

Now that I’m home I got my preorder. Downloaded it on my second switch then again on my first. So excited


----------



## Pokeking

I went ahead and downloaded the preorder. I'm on pins and needles about the update because I'm so eager to experience it.


----------



## xara

preordered and downloaded the DLC a few hours ago, and my copy of another game i’m looking forward to was shipped! today was a great day for me in terms of games aha. november 5th can’t get here quick enough!


----------



## Dunquixote

xara said:


> preordered and downloaded the DLC a few hours ago, and my copy of another game i’m looking forward to was shipped! today was a great day for me in terms of games aha. november 5th can’t get here quick enough! ☺



I preordered and downloaded the dlc a few hours ago myself too!  I look forward to seeing what you make, if you decide to share with everyone .


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

Placed my order  Happy to have it taken care of early since there was no way I wasn’t going to buy this.


----------



## Morningowl

I was a huge maybe and I have never played happy home designer. Then I watched the happy home paradise part of the direct again. There so many little details I loved so I am on the pre-order train


----------



## Ya h i k o

I got the DLC yesterday, thanks for the reminder! Can't wait to play it, even if I will have to wait several hours if not a entire day.


----------



## Brandelis

So excited for the download too, as everyone is!  Unfortunately can't play it straight away but I changed some holiday around so I'll have the whole of Monday to get stuck in.


----------



## SirOctopie

I ordered mine on the 30th the moment after I woke up. I would have done it on the 29th, but I was too tired and could barely stay awake lol.

The download took forever though. I thought it would take only a few minutes, but apparently it needed like 2 hours.


----------

